# nylon tool sheaths? I'm not sure



## Mindhack (Dec 26, 2016)

Hey guys! This might be a strange topic but I figure only you guys here would know. Sometimes I take walks in the evening around my neighborhood. I come across all kinds of things while I'm outside. I found two of these 'nylon sheaths' on two separate occasions. I'm assuming they are for some type of tool. Maybe a small flashlight? Honestly I have no clue what it's for. I've taken a photograph of both of them. The black and red one does open up with velcro. But the grey one doesn't open completely. It just has a narrow opening on either side. I've put a blue sharpie marker next to the sheaths just to give you guys a sense of scale. So my question is, anyone know what the heck these things are used for? Here's the image.

http://imgur.com/a/Fn0kM

I can take some more photos of them if anyone wants a better look.


----------



## nealtw (Dec 26, 2016)

https://www.google.ca/search?q=read...hUQ-2MKHQ70BLkQ_AUIBigB#imgrc=CJ1ds6wZ-g0COM:


----------



## Mindhack (Dec 26, 2016)

rofl. idk, but looks highly possible. no wonder I couldn't figure it out. I don't wear glasses. Thanks Nealtw! How'd you figure glasses though?


----------



## nealtw (Dec 26, 2016)

Mindhack said:


> rofl. idk, but looks highly possible. no wonder I couldn't figure it out. I don't wear glasses. Thanks Nealtw! How'd you figure glasses though?



I carry reading glasses sometimes


----------

